# "Órdago"



## atorrens

busco entender o significado da palavra órdago em espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum, 

De acordo com o dicionário acima é:
órdago - m  1 Naipes lance do jogo de mus.  2 Loc:  de órdago - . fam -  genial, extraordinário(a)

http://www.wordreference.com/espt/%C3%B3rdago


----------



## atorrens

Acho que não há sentido na frase esta tradução. Antonio.

*"Órdago de Kennedy a la CIA paralela*: Además, a mediados de noviembre de 1963, Kennedy decidió desinfectar la CIA de los virus patógenos inoculados por los lobbys de presión (cuyo paradigma serían los Rockefeller al participar en los lobbys financiero, industria militar y judío y uno de cuyos miembros, David sería el impulsor de Trilateral Comission” (TC) o Trilateral(1973)."


Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum,
> 
> De acordo com o dicionário acima é:
> órdago - m  1 Naipes lance do jogo de mus.  2 Loc:  de órdago - . fam -  genial, extraordinário(a)
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/espt/órdago


----------



## Vanda

Ah!!! Contexto faz toda a diferença.  Aguardemos...


----------



## Carfer

'_Desafio'_?
Ou algo de semelhante ao nosso _'xeque-mate'?_


----------



## atorrens

Outro trecho do artigo: "Ello  suponía un claro *órdago* a la CIA  paralela verdadera detentora del poder  en la sombra y enquistada  profundamente en todos los aparatos de poder  de los EEUU, por lo que  sus dirigentes en la sombra, procedieron a la  gestación de una trama  endógena que se encargó del Golpe de Mano contra  la legalidad  democráticas del sistema político estadounidense que  culminó con el  Magnicidio de Kennedy  (Dallas, 1.963)."

Espero que fique mais claro. Mas parece que xeque-mate está no caminho certo. Antonio.



atorrens said:


> Acho que não há sentido na frase esta tradução. Antonio.
> 
> *"Órdago de Kennedy a la CIA paralela*: Además, a mediados de noviembre de 1963, Kennedy decidió desinfectar la CIA de los virus patógenos inoculados por los lobbys de presión (cuyo paradigma serían los Rockefeller al participar en los lobbys financiero, industria militar y judío y uno de cuyos miembros, David sería el impulsor de Trilateral Comission” (TC) o Trilateral(1973)."


----------



## zema

É _desafio_ sim, que nem disse o Carfer, um desafio em que se aposta tudo. E tem a ver com o jogo do mus.


----------



## zema

Ah, na Argentina, o mus não é um jogo popular e não usamos a expressão "lanzar un órdago". Acho que para expressar essa ideia a gente diz “apostar fuerte” o "plantear un reto". Cadê os espanhóis? Eles é que entendem bem o que é um órdago.


----------



## okporip

Por analogia, talvez se pudesse dizer "truco".


----------



## zema

okporip said:


> Por analogia, talvez se pudesse dizer "truco".


Algo así como echar la _falta envido _


----------



## okporip

zema said:


> Algo así como echar la _falta envido _



Exatamente. Mas no truco que se joga ao norte do Rio Grande do Sul não há envido, apenas "truco!". Se o truco for aceito, a mão passa a valer três pontos, em lugar de um. O jogador (ou a dupla) que recebe o truco pode optar por dobrar a aposta, gritando "seis!". O proponente inicial do truco pode, então, aceitar "o seis!" ou gritar "nove!". E um "nove!" pode ser respondido com um "doze!".


----------



## zema

Que legal, nem sabia que também jogavam truco no Brasil!


----------



## okporip

zema said:


> Que legal, nem sabia que também jogavam truco no Brasil!



E eu, para ser bem sincero, fui morar na Argentina sem saber que vocês também jogavam. Mas aí, conversando, vi que se tratava de "outro jogo", a começar do baralho; tive de recorrer aos programas de computador para aprender a jogar a variante de vocês...


----------



## atorrens

Agradeço a atenção e a gentileza. Antonio.



zema said:


> É _desafio_ sim, que nem disse o Carfer, um desafio em que se aposta tudo. E tem a ver com o jogo do mus.


----------

